# Bath - first time



## mully74 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone -

Bailey is 4 months-old and I've had him for 2 weeks and am going to try giving him a bath. Any technique advice or ideas? One time he got extremely dirty and I want to clean him off and he ran away. I was thinking of standing in the bathtub with him, but my concern is he will run away. My husband will be around to help but this is our first puppy and don't know what to expect.

Thanks!
Michele


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I found using the kitchen sink and the sprayer was easiest. I did go in the tub the first few times with Lizzie, but she was always climbing up my legs. In the sink she is at my level and it seems to go much better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I've always used the kitchen sink too. W-A-Y easier on my back!!!

Get all your supplies (including big beach towels to wrap him in at the end) before you even pick him up. DO NOT call him to you and then give him a bath. There should never be anything aversive connected to you calling him. Go get him where ever he is, and in a calm but up-beat voice, keep talking to him. It doesn't matter what you say, it's your tone of voice and attitude that will make the difference. The calmer you stay, the less of a big deal it will be to him. You can get grooming slips with a big suction cup attached to secure them in a sink or tub, but I'm betting you won't need it if you just go slow and easy with him.

Also, at 4 months, I'd be VERY surprised if this is your pup's first bath. If you still ahve touble, you might want to talk to your breeder for tips on how she handles it!


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

I've tried the bath tub, but the kitchen sink works best for me because I have the kind where you can pull the end off and use it as a hose. The tub might work out better if I had some sort of hose, but I still had the problem where Gracie tried climbing up over me too. I ended up holding her and cupping water in my hand then pouring it over the two of us. We were both cold by the end.

Make sure the water is warm, but not too warm. Start with the backside (good practice for all the butt-baths you're inevitably going to have to give) and work through the torso. I would wait to do the head until last - in my experience that's the point where Gracie stops liking it. The first couple of baths, after I washed/rinsed her head, she was clawing to get away no matter what (the only time I was actually afraid she might jump down from the counter).

Be prepared! Have towels, brushes, hair dryer, treats, and anything else you plan on using post-bath within reach. It also doesn't hurt to have someone around to help out, in case you forgot anything or just need another set of hands. The first time I gave Gracie a bath, I did it alone, and I didn't have any towels or anything within arms reach. At the end, she was in a "flight" mode (after washing her head), and I had to put her down to grab the towels. Next thing I knew, I was chasing a skinny wet rat-monster around the house! I did get a hold of her eventually, but it would have been much easier to go straight from sink to towels (And better for her too... she was shivering by the time I caught up with her. The little ones get cold fast)

If you're like me and don't have a grooming stand, I've found it helps to dry them off somewhere up high (I've done the kitchen counter before, because it's close to the sink and a really good working height for me). I just lay down a towel and set Gracie on top. If you're on the floor, you will probably have to use a lot of treats just to keep them close enough to dry and brush. If you're up high and there's nowhere for them to go, they tend to chill out a little more and let you finish drying them. Treats are still good to have around, either way.

I think one of the keys is to make it a calm, relaxing process. Which starts with you being calm and relaxed (being prepared as I mentioned above helps me a ton, and also knowing what to expect). Don't be nervous/stressed/anxious. Don't spray the water full blast. Don't making any jarring movements, either with yourself or the dog. Gentle massaging is good, because it helps them relax and also works the shampoo in all the way. Overall you want to do whatever you can to make it a relaxing process, because it's going to happen a lot.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

mully74 said:


> Hello everyone -
> 
> Bailey is 4 months-old and I've had him for 2 weeks and am going to try giving him a bath. Any technique advice or ideas? One time he got extremely dirty and I want to clean him off and he ran away. I was thinking of standing in the bathtub with him, but my concern is he will run away. My husband will be around to help but this is our first puppy and don't know what to expect.
> 
> ...


Here is the Sasha bath method. Kitchen sink (easy on the back and a sprayer), towel on counter to wrap immeidately (large size) no tears shampoo for face, towels in dryer on low heat. I use a wash cloth for her face which helps somewhat. Upon bath completion dry with towel from counter, go to dryer and wrap in warm towel. She melts and goes to sleep for a while with me holding her on my lap. Then we comb out. Good luck.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ours are bathed n the sink,First I fill it with luke warm water with the shampoo dissolved in it,then I place pup in water holding very firmly,and begin to wash,then I drain the water away,then rinse and refill sink,lastly I do the head, first I wet the head using a jug taking care not to get the water in eyes or up nose, then shampoo, I don't use too much shampoo on the head as it requires too much rinsing out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I bathe in the kitchen sink. The boys always stand with their two front feet on the divider. I have one of the sinks that have one bigger side. 

You always have one hand on your pup while the other hand gets the shampoo/conditioner applied. 

Have everything within reach! 

Be prepared to get wet! Did I say you are going to get wet? 

Do the head last. After the last conditioner is applied/rinsed. Rinse, rinse, rinse again.  Towel dry. I always dry the face first, then get the belly, then each foot. Then I take a dry towel and wrap the pup and snuggle the pup for about 15 minutes to get all the excess water. 

Have an extra towel for your belly while snuggling your pup because your belly will get wet. 

Drying the pup is another story......................


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have started keeping everything I need for baths under the kitchen sink just in case I forget something then I can reach it. I put a little rubber mat inside the sink so she doesn't slip and get scared. I get the towel out first since you do NOT want to have a wet dog without one!!! I use a washcloth for the face and just squeeze the water out of the washcloth onto the face instead of squirting with the hose attachment. Then, when the face and head are rinsed drape the washcloth over the head like a little scarf and it keeps them from shaking all over. I don't know why but it works! Dale told me that little secret! I've had Abby for 3 1/2 years and I just figured out a few weeks ago to put on a thick twill apron to help keep my clothes a little drier - it worked quite well. Dilute the shampoo and put it in a little squirt bottle then you can generously squirt it all over to get them suds up. Getting all the shampoo and then conditioner out is very important - you can't rinse too much! I put a microfiber cloth on while she's in the sink to soak up the excess water then wrap her a couple of times in a large bath towel and then relax and snuggle!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

After I towel dry Lizzie and before I blow her dry I let her run around the house. It is SO funny. She goes nuts rubbing her face on the carpet and jumping on the furniture and tearing around the family room.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, a couple more tips...

I use a ShamWow to squeegee out the majority of water before I wrap Kodi up in his towels. Otherwise, he soaks through the towels and gets cold, even in two beach towels.

My groomer recommended that if your dog has white parts that get dingy, (on Kodi, that's his feet, skirt and tail) use a bluing-based shampoo, and apply JUST to these areas full strength. Wait 5 minutes, then bathe the dog as usual. The dingy areas will be bright white again!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Nala has a self drying mechanism. After a bath and a towel dry she races around and dries out and fluffs herself back out. Plus we live in a dry climate so she dries quickly.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a newbie too, just gave Coach his first bath after a not so great groomer experience. Laundry room sink, DH for a second set of hands. Rubber mat in the sink to help with sliding. didn't do the washcloth but will next time after reading other posts...

It was the first time we saw the scrawny little dude that he really is! Hilarious, let him run around then kept scooping him up on the big towel to dry him off. I ended up soaked from cuddling him, but I didn't care... he was so cute. We didn't blow dry as we like the more curly look.. may have screwed myself as to tangles and mats, but he doesn't seem to have any.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Annie Clark said:


> I think Nala has a self drying mechanism. After a bath and a towel dry she races around and dries out and fluffs herself back out. Plus we live in a dry climate so she dries quickly.


With Kodi's long coat, he'd be wet for the rest of the day, and probably the next day too!!! Hair dryer is a must for us!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I keep forgetting to get the ShamWow's out and try them to soak up the majority of the water. All this reminds me of when Augie was little and I bathed him in the kitchen sink. What a mess - whole kitchen was wet, I was drenched. I bathe him in the bathtub now, and after I soak up some of the water on him with three bath towels, he tears off running through the house, rubbing his face on the carpet, jumping on furniture - like someone mentioned previously. After he runs a bit, I get his brush, comb, hairdryer and a big towel for my lap and we sit in our favorite bouncy chair and I blow him dry and comb him out while he dozes off. I think he would be wet for days also if I didn't dry him.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> I'm a newbie too, just gave Coach his first bath after a not so great groomer experience. Laundry room sink, DH for a second set of hands. Rubber mat in the sink to help with sliding. didn't do the washcloth but will next time after reading other posts...
> 
> It was the first time we saw the scrawny little dude that he really is! Hilarious, let him run around then kept scooping him up on the big towel to dry him off. I ended up soaked from cuddling him, but I didn't care... he was so cute. We didn't blow dry as we like the more curly look.. may have screwed myself as to tangles and mats, but he doesn't seem to have any.


I let Lizzie air dry once because I absolutely love how her hair looks, BUT it was a matted mess after a day or so. I have learned that I need to completely comb her out and blow dry her and she stays mat free (for a few days, at least!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I keep forgetting to get the ShamWow's out and try them to soak up the majority of the water. All this reminds me of when Augie was little and I bathed him in the kitchen sink. What a mess - whole kitchen was wet, I was drenched. I bathe him in the bathtub now, and after I soak up some of the water on him with three bath towels, he tears off running through the house, rubbing his face on the carpet, jumping on furniture - like someone mentioned previously. After he runs a bit, I get his brush, comb, hairdryer and a big towel for my lap and we sit in our favorite bouncy chair and I blow him dry and comb him out while he dozes off. I think he would be wet for days also if I didn't dry him.


The problem with that method is that Kodi and I would BOTH miss our favorite part of bath time... Once he's all wrapped up and cosy in his towels (including his head... he just like a hole for his nose to poke out!) He loaves to take a long nap in my arms, whether I'm reading e-mail or sitting in the recliner with a good book.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

These are all terrific suggestions. I learned what not to do after Mia's first bath. LOL. I learned that she reacted negatively to the sound of water from the hose, so I put a little luke warm water in the laundry tub or kitchen sink first. I also dilute her shampoo with water in a gallon sized water pitcher. After that, I introduce Mia into the tub/sink and massage the water/shampoo from the jug into her fur. By that point, she seems to accept the water from the hose to rinse her off. If she needs conditioner, I then add that. I definitely save the head for last using a wash cloth and a small water bottle and some treats. I like the idea of warming the towels in the dryer and will probably add that to my routine next time.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> The problem with that method is that Kodi and I would BOTH miss our favorite part of bath time... Once he's all wrapped up and cosy in his towels (including his head... he just like a hole for his nose to poke out!) He loaves to take a long nap in my arms, whether I'm reading e-mail or sitting in the recliner with a good book.


After a bath, Augie is a *wild *man - I can barely keep him corralled in a small bathroom until I can get some of the water soaked off him in the towels. He loves that wild run through the house. He does fall asleep when I dry him. Our snuggle time is when I sit in the recliner to read the paper - he sits and waits until I get the foot rest up and up he jumps, snuggles in and goes to sleep. I love that time with him.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

First Bath:whoo: Did you do it? 
Did you get wet?

I like the sink also. I put cotton in their ears you also need to learn how to pull the fuz hair out of the pups ears. Try to play with your pups feet a lot and get him used to nail clipping. After a bath is a good time to do that because the nail is softer and will cut easier. The pads on your puppys feet get to much hair around it and that area needs to buzzed with a horse ear clipper.( Havn't done it yet) Some use small bikini clippers or mustache clippers. I was told to trim nails about every three weeks.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> I'm a newbie too, just gave Coach his first bath after a not so great groomer experience. Laundry room sink, DH for a second set of hands. Rubber mat in the sink to help with sliding. didn't do the washcloth but will next time after reading other posts...
> 
> It was the first time we saw the scrawny little dude that he really is! Hilarious, let him run around then kept scooping him up on the big towel to dry him off. I ended up soaked from cuddling him, but I didn't care... he was so cute. We didn't blow dry as we like the more curly look.. may have screwed myself as to tangles and mats, but he doesn't seem to have any.


 That sounds like a cute experience. I wounder if their is a way you could blow dry and still keep the waves. I bought a dryer that only has two speeds under $100. It is a cool air dryer and is better for a dog then heat. It has a fast speed and a slow speed. If you can get a grooming area with a grooming arm it really helps keep your dog still. 
Maddie has a curly coat and I do not spend nearly the time on drying her as I do Zoey (Zoey has a lot more hair and would probably cord up id I didn't dry and brush.) I make sure Maddies skin area is dry the blower blows the water off pretty fast. I don't think it's good for a dogs skin to walk around moist . Any way I stop about 80% dry and leave face alone. She finishes the drying process by running like the wind around the house. And keeps her curls. Their are dryers that have such a fast speed that you can hurt a puppys legs I think their called High falsity? They coast a lot more and I personally don't think I would want any faster speed then the one I have.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Another tip that I use when shampooing and conditioning is to get plastic squirter bottles. You can find these bottles at hair supply stores. Mix up your shampoo and conditioner just prior to the bath. Use the squirter bottles to apply the mixtures. 

I also place other bottles in my large 4 cup measure that is full of warm water, so my bottles are warm and not cold coming out of the bottles. 

I also get my water running at the temperature I want prior to gettimg my boys for their baths. 

I also let my boys run around after I have cuddled in the towels...Jack goes crazy around the house...Dexter knows the routine and runs to the washing machine to get dried off.


----------



## mully74 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! Thank you everyone for your advice. I can see why you are all experts on bathing - your dogs are absolutely beautiful!. I also see why the sink & spray will be much easier; as well as having all the bathing supplies around.

Another question - have any of you use Angel Eyes for the tear-stain eliminator? I'm going to take Bailey to the groomers soon and I absolutely want to start keeping the hair around his eyes trimmed, because I've heard that will help with the tear-stains.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

With regard to the tear staining question.Quite often they grow out of this problem once teething is over,our oldest Hav,Dizzie had a little tear staining when he was a pup,but by the time he was 14 months old it had completely disappeared Nellie on the other hand,[who has much rounder eyes]has some staining she is almost 1 year old,and I have been using Angel eyes, the natural one,well I'm not sure if it is helping or not,it certainly hasn't got any worse and maybe a little better,but maybe that is because she is growing up.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not use Angel Eyes...I am thinking it has an antibiotic in it. Jack's eyes are tear staining. It would be really...................nice if he out grows this little stage in life. Soon...... he is over a year...I hope I do not have to wait too much longer.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

One thing that we do is we give Cey a couple of *very* high quality treats as soon as we scoop him up in the towel - treats that he doesn't get any other time (in our case, we use cheese). We've not been bathing him as often as we should, but he already seems to know the drill and to know that if he just keeps putting up with the bath, eventually he will get the very special reward at the end!

Cey does not like being wet, and if I don't dry him off immediately he freaks out! He starts running like a mad man from corner to corner in the house, stopping to literally roll in the corner in an attempt to dry himself off, then jumping up and bolting to another wall/corner/couch etc, where he will madly roll around... it actually sort of scared me the first time - I had never seen my bouncy, happy guy actually freak out before that!

Also, he hated the hair dryer at first but now he actually seems to enjoy it. The key to bathing IMHO is to start early and do it on a regular basis, so that they get used to it - and don't be afraid to give up 'early' the first couple of times, you are mainly just trying to get them used to it and ending up with a dog that tolerates a bath in the long run is much better than starting off on the wrong foot by forcing them past their comfort point in the beginning.


----------

